# Roamio first impressions - its okay



## RS4 (Sep 2, 2001)

I'll admit up front that I'm not much of a Tivo fan anymore, so don't read this if that bias upsets you!!

In the early 1980's I lived out in the country in NH and discovered satellite tv. We had a big dish (I think it was 12 feet) and could get hundreds of stations. We moved to Indiana to a new house in 1994/95 timeframe and signed up for Directv which was brand new. Our account number was in the 6000 range. I think they have around 20 million now. We stayed with Direct for 13 years. 

I was a true fanboy of Direct - small dish, hundreds of channels, plus I had a small antenna, so I could get the locals. Then around 2000 I got a Tivo. I started with the series 1 and soon moved to the series 2. I had 3 of them in my living room and could record 6 NFL football games at a time because I had the Sunday ticket package. I never looked at the crawler bar at the bottom and was careful to not look for scores, so I would watch football games during the week, since I didn't know who had won the game.

I absolutely loved the Tivo. It gave me the chance to watch the games when I wanted to, and more importantly, I could skip the commercials and other timeouts. I am a computer programmer and one of the biggest things that impressed me was the absolute ease of use that Tivo had put together. I remember thinking how simple it was to operate. It was a computer, but who could tell that? There was a manual with it, but who needed it? I found this forum sometime around 2000 or so, and it gave me the 30-second skip. What more could I want?

Then Direct was sold and the new owner soon ditched Tivo for a dvr that couldn't come close to the Tivo. I was an avid reader of one of the Direct forums and could tell that their dvr was designed by people who never considered the client.

I held on to my series 2's and badgered Direct with threats about leaving and even canceled premium services in protest making sure they knew why. I did relent with Sunday ticket and kept it when they reduced the price to $100 from 400.

I finally came to a crossroads Direct and the Sunday Ticket or Comcast and the new Series 3 I had been reading about? I couldn't part with the Tivo so in 2008, I made the switch - got new Tivo dvr's and was absolutely amazed at the quality of the picture from Comcast. I could record two NFL games at a time using the antenna and another two using the cable. I bought the external hard drive and could record 150 hours of HD.

I then switched to the XL4 Premiere. I could record 4 games at a time and didnt need the external drive. I had lots of issues with the xl4. For one thing, I hated the new menus, but I could ignore them by switching back to the easy-to-use original format. I couldn't get some of the new features to work like the Comcast VOD, but that was okay, because there was plenty of other stuff.

I also had other issues with the xl4. I moved the m-card from my series 3 to my xl4, and every so often, the Tivo would change the picture to an m-card screen with Comcast's phone number. Checking the forum here, I decided that it had something to do with Comcast not getting everything connected for premium services. The only extra service I had was the sports package, which worked fine.

The real issue I had was that Tivo would nag me about the issue. They couldn't create a message that I could view once like they do when a channel has been added or removed. That message is shown once when I start watching something. No, Tivo has to stop what I'm watching and nag me about m-card issue. We like background music and listen to one of the Comcast music channels. I can always tell when the m-card nag has come up, because the music stops, and will stay that way for 15 or 20 minutes.

Another big issue I had with the xl4 was performance. I started watching college basketball and decided to record every game of March Madness. I soon discovered that my Tivo could not record 4 HD channels and show another one from my playing list.

Then Tivo came out with the Roamio. I figured that for one thing, they must have put a faster engine in it. But what irritated me was that I had spent all that money for what I thought was the inferior xl4 and Tivo wanted me to do it again. So, for several months, I'd get upset when Tivo would send me an email with a measley offer of $50 or $100. I felt they had given me an inferior box, and now they wanted to give me a few bucks off to entice me to give them yet more money.

In the meantime, I bought a mini for a bedroom tv. It doesn't have the old menus, but I can get to my playing list easy, so I don't have to use the HD menu much. But it couldn't get the shows from the series 3. So, I decided to get another mini to replace the series 3.

I came back to this forum to see what kind of offers were available and discovered there were some for 10-year customers. So, I decided I would get the Roamio basic and a mini. I wanted the basic because my hope is to leave Comcast in the future and I will need the antenna.

Since I've been a Tivo customer since 2000, I could get the best deal and that made the package attractive for me. Hold on - not so fast!! Yes Tivo could see that I had been a customer for all of those years, but it didn't count since I was a Direct customer for 8 of those years. Sorry bud - in our book, you don't count. Okay, give me your next-best offer. She enticed me when I found out I would only need to pay $12.95 a month service for the three boxes. Plus the Roamio still had some kind of discount. So, I took that offer.

After getting the Roamio, I found out it's either antenna or cable, but not both. That's not a big issue, since we have 4 tuners. Then too, the basic does not have much capacity, but that's okay because I can use the WD/Tivo external box. I had used the box on the series 3, so I hooked it up, but for the life of me, Tivo will not recognize the darn thing. I've rebooted and had it call home any number of times, but no luck. So, I got the hard drive that was at the end of the list on that message list here. I ordered the Tork bits and replaced the drive. The biggest issue I had was trying to get the cover off. I would never have attempted the replacement if not for the picture at the beginning of that thread. Thanks for doing that. Because of that, I now have gone from 45 hours of HD to 480.

But the real issue I have with the Roamio is the menu system. The only benefit I see is an indicator of how much space is being used. Outside of that, in my opinion, the menu is ugly. Bring back the simplicity.

At least on the xl4, I could turn off the live tv in the upper right corner. I've tried to turn it off on the Roamio, but if I press the button on the remote to show me the guide, it brings up live picture. So, if I'm recording a game while watching another game, and want to set up another recording, Tivo has decided that I need to watch the game in progress. That blows my mind. Why do I want to know the score ahead of time  ruins watching the recording if I know the score ahead of time.

I had a wishlist on my xl4 for Notre Dame football. I would check the list and find the Saturday game and record it. Once I had set up the recording, I could select the option for viewing upcoming recordings, and Tivo would show me all college football games on Saturday, going forward. I could then select the other college games I wanted to watch that day.

The Roamio list does not do that. If I record the game and click on the link to show me upcoming shows, it only shows the same game in SD. So I created a list to show football. The issue is that there is no college option under the sports. I now get a huge list of all kinds of football games in the list. I can't even filter the list to HD only. I can filter the recording list to HD, but not the viewing list. The HD wishlist shows 4.5 entries on a page. I think the other system had 8 in it's list - a big difference.

The wishlist will automatically start recording things once the list is built. Do you know how many football shows it can put in your to-do list in about 20 minutes? I think I must have cleared out at least 50 shows in that list. The option should be to not automatically record stuff until you've decided to do it.

Try searching the list using amer as the search term. I was looking for America's. I found American and America's and some other stuff all mixed together. It wasn't everything with American and then America's, so I had to look at several pages beyond the norm to make sure I could find all entries.

I created a list, moved the cursor to the done item and pressed select. The list was not saved. I discovered that I had to press the right-arrow on the done item in order for the list to be saved. That is user ugly.

I hate all of those icons on the menus displaying the shows. I found an item to turn them off. I removed everything in that menu list, but I still see all of them across the top. What a waste of space.

I still use my old remote from one of the early Tivo's. It's much less complicated and seems to have bigger buttons.

All in all, I think the operation is much more complex. As a programmer, I know that if you develop a feature, you have to be able to turn it off if possible, because someone is not going to want to use it. I yearn for the old Tivo because it was simplicity at its best. Yes, new things were added, but I could maneuver through a series of menus, and left-arrow back out all the way to live tv if I wanted that. Now, there is so much activity on the menu and it actually displays less information, so I have much more paging to do.

I used to think Tivo and Direct were two of the most innovative companies. Direct had a technology that would allow me to see hundreds of channels. But they kept squeezing the quality out of their HD picture. And for all practical purposes, they abandoned their Tivo clients with a poor imitation. Now I find Comcast offers both great SD and HD pictures. We watch most things in SD and sports in HD.

But my biggest disappointment has been the change in Tivo. Yes, they've add new things, but they've also increased the complexity. I will stay with Tivo because I don't think any other dvr will be easier to use. I've got the new smart tv's. I watch netflix from them instead of Tivo, because the last time I tried it on Tivo, it was too complex.

Im sure most people like the bells and whistles, but a lot of folks also appreciate simplicity. There are ways to keep both, but I think Tivo has forgotten that.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

People use TiVo differently as I have non of your problems, I find Netflix much better than my smart HDTV Netflix, but I did reduce the number of options TiVo offers for the extras so I only see VOD, Netflix, and Youtube


----------



## lgnad (Feb 14, 2013)

The "bias" doesn't upset me. The fail does.

-Instead of calling comcast and spending 20 minutes getting them to fix the cablecard pairing, you apparently tolerated an issue for years?!? The pairing not being correct is also assuredly the reason VOD didnt work. lol

-My XL4 has always been able to have all four tuners in use, and watch another show.. hell and stream shows at the same time, just like everyone elses, even on the older, slower software. Maybe your f'd up cablecard situation was causing a problem?

-You purchased a product without researching it's features fully (Roamio basic only being antenna or cable). I'd think a programmer would have a certain level of attention to detail us mere mortals dont possess.

-You "figured it must have a faster engine". You didnt actually check the differences?

-You "used to think Tivo was innovative" but rail against the addition of features and functionality and want it to work just like it did 10 years ago.

- There are gurus on here that I've seen do amazing tricks with wishlists for unique search needs. If you ask in the right area, there are folks that might offer guidance.

-The netflix app on the tivo is created by netflix. Tivo is running the latest version of the netflix client. My smart tv (lg 2013 model) is running the same client, albeit slightly slower. To me, the massive advantage Tivo has, is the centralized search. I search for a movie, it lets me know if its on netflix, my shows, live tv, amazon, Comcast VOD, Vudu, etc

-You were mad that a company made a newer/better product when they emailed you... okay then. How's your horse and buggy running these days?

-I dont know what you think is so complex about the HD menus? The discovery bar is kinda wasted space for the most part... and they added the video preview window. Everything else is pretty much the same. Hit tivo twice and you're in your "my shows" list.


----------



## kokishin (Sep 9, 2014)

OP: 

tl;dr


----------



## PCurry57 (Feb 27, 2012)

My first TiVo was a series 2 DirecTiVo also. Yes it was awesome, I had two. True also that the Direct TV HR-21 wasn't ready for primetime when they shipped it. I'd skipped the HR-20 and eventually had an HR-23 and both had AM-21's for OTA LOCAL HD not on the birds. By the time I moved and was unable to keep DirectTV I'd been they 14 years. 

Coming to cable I wasn't going to rent TWC Dvr and I was being told they didn't have MRV in the Dallas market at the time. So I went to what I knew I could expect to be good, got my first Premiere. I want expecting MRS but the old style MRV (yes I hacked the DirecTiVo's to MRV) and I loved the new HD menu but was put off by the fact that it wasn't complete. Gradually TiVo had made great improvements I love the HD Menus. Rumors of even greater enhancements and major changes in the interface are exciting. TiVo has never not delivered, perhaps a bit slower than some would have liked (Stream support for Android). 

If your so very angry and upset with your TiVo equipment, sell it on eBay and rent the cable companies dvr and stb.


----------



## trip1eX (Apr 2, 2005)

Sorry I tried to read your post but way too much non-essential info. 

so I skimmed it.

Something about it being more complex is your complaint? I'm not seeing it. 

They added a few little things, but really my first impression was it still seems like the SEries 2 to me. (The Roamio) was like riding a bicycle again after 10 years. I felt a bit rusty at first, but in no time I was speeding around the neighborhood as if no time had passed.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

RS4 said:


> Try searching the list using amer as the search term. I was looking for America's. I found American and America's and some other stuff all mixed together. It wasn't everything with American and then America's, so I had to look at several pages beyond the norm to make sure I could find all entries.


I can't comment on most of this since I don't have a Roamio but regarding the search, doesn't TiVo always show the more "popular" matches first versus being alphabetical? I believe TiVo Search on my S3 does this so I don't think it's changed. I can't recall if there's any way to change that to alphabetical or not.

Scott


----------



## RS4 (Sep 2, 2001)

Thanks for the replies.

I' don't know the shorthand for kokishin's remarks so can't react to that.

My overall complaint is that quality has slipped while complexity has increased over the years. I used to think Tivo was innovative in its simplicity. DVR's have some basic functions, but it's the user experience that sets one box apart from another, and Tivo was heads and shoulders above the competition in the early years. I don't know how it is nowadays, because I'm not out shopping for another brand of dvr.

What I want Tivo to consider is how they implement a new feature. If you put the live tv window in the upper right corner, then offer a way for that window to be turned off - not just for some functions, but for all functions. I don't want to see that window regardless of if I'm in the now playing list or the guide.

The same thing is true about issues with the m-card. Why does Tivo have to interrupt what I'm watching to tell me the card isn't working properly? And, yes I have called Comcast three times about the card - all to no avail. Tivo doesn't interrupt what I'm watching when a new channel is added or a new version of the software has been loaded. Why not just give me a message when I go into the menu system? That's what I mean by Tivo is losing sight of the customer.

It's mentioned above that one user knows the ins and outs of wishlists. I'm sure that may be true, but what bugs me is the things I'm expecting are simple everyday features. I should be able to set up a wishlist asking for just hd channels and not go through 20 menus or push some color button to get to that point. This is an obvious option - do you want me to show you all shows, or hd shows, or sd shows??? Why is it an option on the recording part but not the viewing part?

Another issue with the list is looking at sports by college, pro, or others. Apparently I set up my older boxes to decipher the difference between pro football and college football. Why isn't it an obvious option now? 

And how about the recording options on wishlists? Don't you think a user would like to know if the Tivo is about to schedule 30 or 40 shows for you over the next couple of days?? 'Hey Bud, we're about to add 30 shows to your to-do lists for this weekend. Are you sure you want to do that?' That is thinking about the pitfalls when adding an option like auto recording to a function that's been around for a long time.

Let's chat about another way Tivo handles its customers. I'm bummed out because I'm upset with the way the xl4 performs. I bought that box with certain expectations - that I could record 4 hd shows and be viewing another one at the same time. My experience was that I got pixley video in that case. I could record 3 and view, but not 4. So, when Tivo has a new box, I expect them to give me some kind of extra consideration - not just $50. So, I come to the Tivo forum just to see if there are special deals and lo and behold, there's one for 10-year customers. I've been a Tivo customer since 2000. I think I've had around 15 boxes in that time, plus more for family and friends. I even left Direct so that I could stay with Tivo. Yet, in their eyes, I'm a second-class citizen. 

And finally, let's look at the box. I can't even get it to recognize the external hard drive that I had on my series 3 for several years. It's got the Tivo logo on it, so I know it is an official box. I'm upset that I have to spend more money for a hard drive and bust into the box when I can see that perfectly good external box sitting next to the roamio.

All of that experience is an indication to me that Tivo has lost its luster. I'm not leaving Tivo. I have no desire to switch. If I leave, it will mean I can time-shift and skip commercials using other techniques other than a dvr. But as long as I need a dvr, it will be Tivo.

I just wish that Tivo would consider their customers when they make these changes. And because it appears to me they don't, I look at them differently.


----------



## worachj (Oct 14, 2006)

RS4 said:


> What I want Tivo to consider is how they implement a new feature. If you put the live tv window in the upper right corner, then offer a way for that window to be turned off - not just for some functions, but for all functions. I don't want to see that window regardless of if I'm in the now playing list or the guide.


*The Video Window*
If you'd rather permanently turn off the Video Window, from the TiVo Central screen select 'Settings & Messages,' then 'Settings,' then 'Displays,' then 'Video Window.'



RS4 said:


> I should be able to set up a wishlist asking for just hd channels and not go through 20 menus or push some color button to get to that point.


There's a recording option on wishlist's to record only in HD.


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

RS4 said:


> And how about the recording options on wishlists? Don't you think a user would like to know if the Tivo is about to schedule 30 or 40 shows for you over the next couple of days?? 'Hey Bud, we're about to add 30 shows to your to-do lists for this weekend. Are you sure you want to do that?' That is thinking about the pitfalls when adding an option like auto recording to a function that's been around for a long time.


If your ARWL is too broad you can change keywords and add mandatory, optional or excluded keywords to narrow down what you want. The ToDo List will then be automatically updated, you don't have to go and remove all that stuff - you just set the keywords correctly and you're done.

I have ARWLs for a half-dozen or so sports leagues/series that I follow and they only record what I want, not what I don't. The boolean search feature is the best thing about them (you're a programmer, you should understand).


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

SLOW turns off the window more easily.

I don't understand this concern about complexity. The HD menus are nearly the same as SD ones. Items have moved a bit, as there are more offerings, but they are essentially the same.

Getting rid of non-hd channels is easy too (guide, then left on the channel), as is going to the bottom on a list (>| button). 

You'll get the hang of things.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Way too long.. but it sounds like your cablecard wasn't properly authorized.


----------



## aristoBrat (Dec 30, 2002)

RS4 said:


> The same thing is true about issues with the m-card. Why does Tivo have to interrupt what I'm watching to tell me the card isn't working properly? And, yes I have called Comcast three times about the card - all to no avail. Tivo doesn't interrupt what I'm watching when a new channel is added or a new version of the software has been loaded. Why not just give me a message when I go into the menu system? That's what I mean by Tivo is losing sight of the customer.


Things that don't cause scheduled recordings to fail:
A new channel being added to your line-up

Things that are extremely unlikely to cause scheduled recordings to fail:
A software update

Things that are very likely to cause scheduled programs to fail:
A CableCard issue so big that TiVo is able to detect it

I get that you've chosen to live with a screwed up CableCard and this is an issue for you that 99% of the people here won't ever experience, but honestly, the logic of immediately notifying the user for CableCard errors seems to err on the side of "not losing sight of what the customer bought the TiVo for".


----------



## trip1eX (Apr 2, 2005)

RS4 said:


> Thanks for the replies.
> 
> I' don't know the shorthand for kokishin's remarks so can't react to that.
> 
> ...


Ok I'm just going to take all your complaints as someone's initial reaction to dealing with change.

I had it too for a bit when I switched from WMC back to Tivo. I complained some about how Tivo wasn't as good as WMC in this or that area even while I knew some of that was just my initial frustration(anxiety) with changing to a new system. And I knew that much of my anxiety would go away as I got used to the new system and figured it out and explored it. Then you discover that oh you can turn off this feature. Oh this is how they let you do that. Oh I guess their way isn't as bad as I thought. etc etc.


----------



## RS4 (Sep 2, 2001)

I appreciate the responses to my messages. The net of what I was trying to get across is that I feel let down because the new box feels like it's been put together haphazardly. 

I think most people expect the new box to have additional features as well as upgrades/fixes to existing features. The changes I've seen so far are disappointing - a step backwards. Why, because the existing features don't work as well as the previous versions, and the new features seem to me to complicate things too much.

Look at the wishlist which I've already explained what I could do in the past. I expect the new version of the wishlist to allow me to view just upcoming hd shows. Instead, one responder says that because I'm a computer programmer, I should be able to figure out how to do it with advanced options. That's precisely my point - one reason I switched to cable was to stay with Tivo. Why, because I didn't need to be a programmer to use the box.

What it seems some of you (and tivo) are saying that it's not important to just view a list of upcoming hd shows. So, we'll show the user all of the shows upcoming - at 4.5 rows per page instead of the 8 or so previously shown. But, oh by the way, we'll let the user set the option that he can just record hd shows. So, the obvious question of the new box is: If you allow me to just record hd shows, why don't you allow me to just view hd shows in the upcoming list?

To aristoBrat's response: I'd like for you to see the nuisance message from tivo interrupting the show three of four times a day. I've complained to tivo and to comcast about the message. If the issue doesn't get resolved, why is it so bloody hard to at least give me an option to turn off the nag? Again - tivo thinks they may be helping, but in reality they don't look at the consequences. They put the feature in but have no way to turn it off. They've lost sight of how it's going to be used.

To worachj: the View Window is only partially turned off. Yes, it's off when I am in the now playing list, but not when I push the guide button. If you're adding a new feature, and you offer a way to shut off the feature, then shut it off in all cases, or give me more options to shut it off in all cases.

The same thing goes for the icons (or whatever they are called). I don't like them at all - period. They take up a lot of space and they are distracting. So if you're going to give me an option to remove some of them, then let me remove all them.

Why should tivo decide how a new feature is used? Yes, let them poll clients and find out what they would like, but then when adding the feature, make sure the client can remove it if possible or tailor it with common sense options.

I've always thought very highly of tivo - in fact enough to leave a company that I had been with for 13 years, just so I could keep using the tivo products. I admired tivo, because they considered ease of use. After the last couple of boxes, it's clear in my mind that is no longer the case.


----------



## tatergator1 (Mar 27, 2008)

To the CableCARD nag screen issue. Have you ever tried calling Comcast's national CableCard hotline? The number is 1-877-405-2298. 

Speaking to the general Comcast support people, or any general cable company support is a waste of time with CableCARDs. I would also reiterate aristoBrat's points. Comcast is one of the few, if not the only Cable TV provider that allows CableCARDs in 3rd party devices to work without pairing (except premium channels). To any other user on another system, that message is critical to inform the user because they won't be able to record much of anything with a CableCARD in that state.


----------



## trip1eX (Apr 2, 2005)

RS4 said:


> I appreciate the responses to my messages. The net of what I was trying to get across is that I feel let down because the new box feels like it's been put together haphazardly.
> 
> I think most people expect the new box to have additional features as well as upgrades/fixes to existing features. The changes I've seen so far are disappointing - a step backwards. Why, because the existing features don't work as well as the previous versions, and the new features seem to me to complicate things too much.
> 
> ...


You need to give it some time. You just got a Roamio and are in the resisting change phase of your relationship.

The cablecard problem you have isn't a new feature nor widespread problem.


----------



## andyw715 (Jul 31, 2007)

I'm just surprised as a programmer you don't know what tl;dr is


----------



## CharlesH (Aug 29, 2002)

andyw715 said:


> I'm just surprised as a programmer you don't know what tl;dr is


OK, I'll bite. What does "tl;dr" mean? I've been in Computer Science/Software Development for 40 years, so I am not exactly a newbie.


----------



## trip1eX (Apr 2, 2005)

andyw715 said:


> I'm just surprised as a programmer you don't know what tl;dr is


Maybe that's why he's a programmer.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

CharlesH said:


> OK, I'll bite. What does "tl;dr" mean? I've been in Computer Science/Software Development for 40 years, so I am not exactly a newbie.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wikipedia:Too_long;_didn't_read


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

RS4 said:


> Look at the wishlist which I've already explained what I could do in the past. I expect the new version of the wishlist to allow me to view just upcoming hd shows. Instead, one responder says that because I'm a computer programmer, I should be able to figure out how to do it with advanced options. That's precisely my point - one reason I switched to cable was to stay with Tivo. Why, because I didn't need to be a programmer to use the box.


No, I said as a programmer you should recognize the value of having those options. Whether you personally want to use them or not, I greatly value having them there. It's one of the rare cases where Tivo gives the user the options to set up stuff how he/she wants instead of deciding how to do it for them.


----------



## RS4 (Sep 2, 2001)

I see now we have come to the point of not only criticizing people for what they think, but it's also necessary to tell them that they're taking too long to say it. But of course, they do it in shorthand so that makes it perfectly acceptable. I didn't realize we were limited to word counts, so I'll be more cognizant of that in the future for those of you who are counting.

slowbiscuit: I couldn't agree with you more. If tivo wants to put in a thousand ways to look at wishlists, then by all means do that. However, I think one the standard options that should be available is: "Do you want the upcoming shows list to show you all shows, hd shows, or sd shows?" In fact, I would guess most people who have a viewing preference would also like the same preference in the upcoming lists as well


I continue to think that this box is mediocre after some more bad experiences. I have set up several season passes and have discovered that tivo ignores the location in the list.

I have at least 6 or so shows that record at 6:00 pm, so I organized the sp list to get the programs I was most interested in. Those are 1-4 in my list. Yesterday, I went to look at number 2 and discovered that it didn't record. Instead, I found number 27 recording. So much for setting the priories.

I then decided to see if I could find out why number 2 did not record. I discovered that the new improved tivo decided that I no longer need to know why something wasn't recorded as opposed to the old outdated model that would tell me there was a conflict or the show had been recorded within the last 30 days.

Oh, but wait - tivo has a history list. That will probably tell me what happened - no, it turns out all of that list tells me is when some recording was deleted. Oh my that's very helpful - not!!

So, my latest experience once again points out features not working properly and the 'improvements' are worthless compared to the feature dropped.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

So, it did not show up in the todo list? If the higher recording is one that is on multiple times, and the lower one is a one time event, the higher one could just be scheduled to record at one of those repeated times. That way, you capture both.

If the todo list does not show it in the history or as a future recording, then you have a different thing going on, like a guide data corruption issue.


----------



## RS4 (Sep 2, 2001)

I don't know how to check if it showed up in the list or not for yesterday. By the time I spotted it around 6:35, the to-list was only showing things for 7:00. I used to go to my to-do list and then be able to look at the history by moving the up arrow. That no longer works and the history list only shows deletions.

I've had the sp lists set up for a few days now. I had moved the shows I wanted to always record to the top of the lists. One is two hours and starts at 5:00 pm. Two others are one hour and start at 6:00. It's one of those that did not record. The fourth one is at 6, but 30 minutes in length. Number 27 is a 30-minute show and is on a lot.

The top 4 recorded fine on Monday, but yesterday was the issue. I'm not sure how 27 took precedence over 2. I caught enough of 2 to record part of it.

Today, the top 4 are in the to-do list.

What bothers me is that I don't know why it didn't record, and also that it appears tivo has removed the features that used to show me if it had or had not recorded.


----------



## tatergator1 (Mar 27, 2008)

In the HD menus, you have the ability to filter the History list with the red "C" button. It's likely you have it set to filter to "Deleted only"


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

tatergator1 said:


> In the HD menus, you have the ability to filter the History list with the red "C" button. It's likely you have it set to filter to "Deleted only"


To add to this, RS4, if you hit the INFO button while a show is highlighted in the history list then it'll give you a lot more details as to why.


----------



## RS4 (Sep 2, 2001)

Okay - now we're getting somewhere!!

Thanks for the help!! I used the red button and sure enough, I could see a lot more stuff. Number 27 recorded because number 2 was not in the to-do list. I had partially recorded number 2 and now that show is sitting in the number 2 folder, so my assumption is that that tivo did not recognize the show yesterday as being in my season pass.

Believe it or not, I feel somewhat relieved. It clearly gives me a better feeling about the new box. But I went back to the wishlist to see if there was some kind of red button to set the wishlist upcoming shows to hd only, but no such luck. Still, we're moving towards more positive feelings - lol.


----------

